# Tyco Tantrum Turbo Radio Control RC 6.0V Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $14.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-30-2012 21:31:12 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

